# Best way to prop up a transplanted tree?



## bfaulguy (Mar 14, 2010)

I had a 22' blue spruce transplanted to my front yard back in November, and did guy it with steel cabling/auger anchors. Unfortunately, the proximaty to the sidewalk precludes me from getting a proper angle on that side of the tree. When the wind comes from that direction, it's usually with hurricane force winds, and it keeps knocking the tree over to a 30 degree angle. I then have to use my pickup to pull it back into position. Is there anything I can use to brace it properly from the other side? Otherwise I'm afraid it's going to be  time...


----------



## S Mc (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

Pictures are always helpful in these situations, as without them it is easy to have a scenario in mind that may not actually reflect your situation.

You don't say whether this sidewalk is part of your landscape or the city public sidewalk...which will make a difference in what I am about to say. 

Two possibilities pop to mind. It may be possible to prop the tree using solid rods rather than cabling and anchors on the downwind side. Or you may be able to utilize a "sidewalk" brace. This is the type of brace used on power poles when there isn't sufficient space to get the appropriate angle.

Sylvia


----------



## ATH (Mar 14, 2010)

Like Sylvia said, pictures will be helpful....otherwise we can just throw out random ideas until one hits your situation 

There is almost always a way...but how valuable is the tree? For example, could you place a pole on the opposite side of the sidewalk and brace it with a cable 8'+ high over the sidewalk?


----------



## brnchbrkr (Mar 15, 2010)

Need to see some Close Up Pictures at the base of the tree and the sidewalk.

Also a few pictures taken back out from the street to the front of the spruce.

And take a couple pictures as if you were walking down the sidewalk, from both directions.

Also a couple pictures of existing cabling installation. ;-)

Thanks.


----------



## Loraxguy (Mar 15, 2010)

*blue spruce*

Just wondering what was the size of the tree spade used to move the tree? And is it mulched?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 17, 2010)

Get a 10' steel pipe, 2" (min) diameter, reasonably heavy walled. Pound it into the ground next to the sidewalk at least 3'. Cable from tree to pole.

I've used wood posts to anchor trees this tall, but in this situation where the post should sit vertical, I would use steel so you don't get the bend. You need to be that far into the ground so the post doesn't rotate in the ground when the soil is saturated.


----------



## brnchbrkr (Mar 18, 2010)

Without seeing pic's, it just sounds like a bad place to plant a 20' Spruce so close to a sidewalk. 

What happens when Spruce Tree gets to be 50' Tall & 25' wide?

Will try and hold back any more comments without a few pictures.


----------

